# Greetings!



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi there,
Just at the very beginning of the whole process - only had my initial blood tests on Friday and am awaiting the info evening, counselling session and hycosy. 
My partner spotted the poster with the website details on the wall in the waiting area so I thought I would log on and say hello.  I have very quickly realised that I have a HUGE amount to learn  but it is also really encouraging to see the support that you ladies are giving each other.
I wish you all the very best with your treatments and hope to get the chance to chat with you in the coming months.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sally 

welcome to the roller coaster

we are here to help

pop in the the chatter thread


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

called general chit chat


----------

